# Questions About the 'Moxon Vise'



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Chris Schwarz's blog http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/questions-moxon-vise
has a few interesting comments and clarifications about the Moxon vise or vice ( as the case may be ;-) )


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My first vise was a "Moxon", built it about 20 years ago from scrap lumber and threaded rod. I just cut it apart and recycled the threaded rod the other day.


----------

